# Planning for Growth



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

So I'm three weeks in to my first tank (see intro thread) and very much enjoying myself. I know in the near future I'm going to need a bigger tank and I'm thinking somewhere between a 90g-120g would become my show piece (I think I'm understanding this whole MTS thing). Ideally the wife would let me keep the 30g as a grow-out tank but that's gonna take some doing on my part.

My mind is working way too fast for my pocketbook so I need some help getting grounded and understanding what I can/can't do and what I should be budgeting.

Ideally in the new tank I'd like to keep a rocky area and keep the mbuna I currently have, but I would also like to incorporate something else, like planted or sand/shells. Can this be accomplished and how would I make this work (equipment, fish types etc etc). I'm looking for suggestions that I can research while waiting for the gang to grow-up.

Any and all suggestions or comments are welcomed

As a side note is this a good set-up 5' L x 26'' H x 18.5 W (someone close to me has this for sale at $600, is this good value as I'd consider picking this up now)

- Hood Light and Lid Glass. Will also toss in 1 extra black light that gives the water a blue glow.
- Ehiem Filter 2217
- Ehiem Filter 2215
- (2) Rena Cal Top light excel 200 Watt
- Aqua Clear Power Head AC110 - Under half a year old
- Whisper 10 Air maker with hose and large air stone. -Under half a year old


Thanks,

Tony


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You could do a large south american/central american cichlid tank with plants, but most african cichlids won't work well with a planted tank.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Pretty much the same idea as chris. A nice big planted apisto tank.

BTW, that deal sounds pretty good. I'd grab it if it's what you're looking to do next.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

If you really have your heart set on mumba you could try java fern it's a tough undemanding plant. It's also known not to taste very good. Anibais may work as well. But I agree with what has already been said. SA dwarfs or apistos would be a lot easier.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Just a couple of comments make sure you see all filters working check the tank carefully look for mold or peeling of the silicon also check for scratches sometimes you dont see them till you get the tank home. I just had to replace a used tank I bought as it sprank a leak. Take your time though that does sound like a good deal. Hope this helps Pat


----------

